# Hiker's competition journal



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2003)

Name: hikerchick aka Shelley
Age: 33
Height: 5'5 3/4"

Current Weight: 130lbs, approx. 18%bf
Goals: add 5 pounds of muscle, lean up enough to see my abs, have an overall tight look

Stats:
neck: 12"
chest: 33"
upper arm: 11.75"
waist: 29.5"
hips: 38"
thigh: 21.5"
calf: 13.5"

I am really excited for this competition. I need it. I need it to keep me focused and moving forward. To keep me healthy and eating well. I don't care if I win, I am only competing against myself. I want to be the very best that I can be and I know I am not there yet. 

I have a shorter term goal too. I had a baby last October and I want to be in the best shape of my life by her first birthday.  I have worked out consistently for a long time and will continue to, so the main thing that will get me there is going to be focusing on my nutrition. 

Another thing I want to work on is strengthening my back.  I have back issues so I will be doing a lot of pilates, yoga and core strength work to accomplish that.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay, here's the hard part. Having to post pics almost made me not do this contest. It's very nerve-wracking!

Front:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2003)

Back:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2003)

Side:


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 20, 2003)

Ok Hottie you look amazing  I wanna look like you after I have a child  

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2003)

*Saturday*

Food:
1
protein pancakes (3 egg whites, 1 T. flax, 1 scoop vanilla protein)
1 T. walnuts
1 T. sugar free syrup
1/2 cup irish oats
1 T. walnuts

2
chicken breast
apple
1 cup green beans

3
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1/4 avocado
1 cup broccoli

4
chicken breast
apple 

5
nectar protein shake
12 almonds

6
protein shake
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 T. natural pb

Cals: 1800
Prot:186
carbs:144
fat:60





Exercise:

30 minutes pilates
1 hour power walk
core strength stuff


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

hun you need full length pics or else we cant see all the improvements on the after shots 
you hotty


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Hiker!  This will be really fun, I'm excited


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

how does someone only eat 1tbsp of nuts? are they crushed?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

you are all gonna rock.
no bikini is fine hun just as long as its not pants 
btw your lookin hot.
meals look great so far.
you going to post your training too?
are you carb cycling?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you are all gonna rock.
> no bikini is fine hun just as long as its not pants
> btw your lookin hot.
> ...



Can I just say you are a great coach already!! 

I don't feel hot right now but thanks for saying so anyway. 

I will post my training. I am starting a new workout this week. It's a total body 3x a week program. I've been doing the same thing for so long that I'm really looking forward to doing this. I'll post it sometime this weekend. One of my trainer friends made it with me. 

I haven't tried carb cycling yet but I've been thinking about giving it a try. Maybe in a couple weeks.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Shelley  You should do great  All da best


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> LOL yeah, I buy them already chopped up then it's easier to just add them to other foods.
> I'll try to get the full pics done this weekend. Although I refuse to wear a bikini, actually I don't even have one. Sports bra and shorts will have to do.



YEA J'BO ya big stickler!!!  Sports bra and shorts for me too no way will I wear a bikini!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Chick, awesome pics girl!! Kids? Who woulda known.  You look wonderful!  Kids huu?  lol   Well it looks like your definitely on the right track and this comp will only make the sweat and pain fun.  We're all here for ya kiddo pushing you along.  You just might have to push back once in awhile. lol   good luck hun!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2003)

*Sunday*

Meals:

1
1/2 cup irish oats
2 T. walnuts (too many nuts, 1 T. is plenty)
protein shake (25 g)

2
tofu scrambler

3
nectar protein shake
10 almonds
apple

4
protein pancakes
2 T. sugar free syrup
1/2 cup strawberries

5
chicken breast
2 cups spinach
1 T. newmans own dressing
1 T. sunflower seeds

6
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1/2 T. natural pb (all I had left   )

cals:1546
prot:172
carbs:102
fat:51

3 liters of water - is this enough? i'm going to try and up it to 4 over the next week

Workouts:
full body weights - see below for routine
30 minute power walk
30 minutes pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2003)

*Workout*

Day One

squats 5 x 6
pushups 1 x 10/ 2 x failure
lat pulldown 5 x 6
tricep pushdown 5 x 6
bar curl 5 x 6
tri-set for shoulders 3 (3 x 10) front raise, lateral, rear

1st set is 50% max weight
2nd set is75% max
3-5 are 100% max for 6 reps

I started this workout today and LOVE it. I've been doing a 4 day split for about 2 years.  and am moving out of that rut. It feels good to do something different. 
My weights for today were kind of WEAK but I'll improve. Also, I have lowback issues so could go heavier on the squat but will ease into it. I plan on doing this workout for 6 weeks. I'll post the other two days as I do them this week.
day one weights:
squats: 30/40/65
pushups: failure=25 reps and 20 reps (today I did girly pushups, next week I'll do regular)
lat pulldown: 40/60/80
tricep: 30/40/60
bar curl: 20/30/40
triset: 5 pounds


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

ok girly you are too cute and GREAT workout!!!!!!!!!!  OMG I had my last cheat day today.  I had whole wheat pancakes and eggs, with lots of syrup  

OK  I am so inspired by you


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

you are too cute, you eat the donut and i will have coffee


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

How do you make protein pancakes???


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

I mixed protein powder with water and put it in the pan and ugggh  threw it away.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I mixed protein powder with water and put it in the pan and ugggh  threw it away.


Yeah, that sounds pretty nasty!  I use 3 egg whites, 1 T. ground flax and a scoop of vanilla protein powder. Mix it up really well. Spray pam in your pan, cook until lightly browned both sides. Then top with sugar free maple syrup and strawberries or other fruits, or chopped walnuts. Yummy!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

OOOhhhhh Egg whites!!  Nooo wonder!!!  sheesh. Well I'm doing a copy and past on that sweetie. Thank you soo much.  big hug and kiss.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

18%BF!  No way is that approximate, it has to be way lower.

"3-5 are 100% max for 6 reps"  please explain.  In my thinking 100% of max is the the heaviest weight you can lift once.

Good, work from the center out for strength, just like building a home, frame first then the outer shell.  Less prone to injury.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> 18%BF!  No way is that approximate, it has to be way lower.


Girls carry high bf % than guy's Manc. A ripped female for competion might be 10-12% where a guy will be 3-6%.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> 18%BF!  No way is that approximate, it has to be way lower.
> 
> "3-5 are 100% max for 6 reps"  please explain.  In my thinking 100% of max is the the heaviest weight you can lift once.
> ...


Lion you're too kind!  I had it done with calipers and they're +/- 3% but I don't think I'm any lower than that. I definitely have fat around my upper hips. Not that you need to go look again and see that. 

Maybe I explained the sets and reps wrong. I mean the max I can do for 6 reps, not a 1 rep max. So the first two sets are 50% and 75% of my 6 rep max. Does that make sense? I am definitely not into doing 1 rep max for anything.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

hikerchicky...3 liters is ok for now but slowly raise it and aim for   5-6liters. Your morning carbs could come up a bit and then taper them at the end of the day. You need to get some good oil in there though hun  
Looks good and weights are looking pretty good for someone who hasent lifted them in a while


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi. Just wanted to wish you luck as I have done to the otheres. This will be a fun/interesting competiotn to watch


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Your morning carbs could come up a bit and then taper them at the end of the day. You need to get some good oil in there though hun
> Looks good and weights are looking pretty good for someone who hasent lifted them in a while


I'm going to add a serving of brown rice in the am, will steam some up tomorrow. Also need to buy flaxseed oil, ran out a couple weeks ago. I have ground flax in my prot. pancakes, could add it to my cottage cheese too but I was worried about getting too much fat.  

Where do you think my calories should be at? Also do you think I should change my ratios? I usually end up at about 40/30/30 p/c/f at the end of the day.

Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

I know its rare nowadays. i personally hated it, but its grown on me


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 22, 2003)

*Monday*

Food:

1
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 T. oatmeal

cardio

2
protein pancakes
apple

3
3/4 cup oatmeal with a little sweetener
1 cup cottage cheese

Didn't finish the day here as well as I had started. Woke up with a sore throat and it got worse as the day went on. I had a couple protein shakes and some ice cream - to soothe my poor throat! 

Workouts:

20 minutes elliptical level 8


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 22, 2003)

I woke up with a sore throat today and it ended up turning into a full blown cold and now I feel like crap.   If I don't end up posting the next couple of days that will be why. I will eat as well as I can, although it was hard to get anything down today. May end up resting my bod, seems like that is what it may need right now.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2003)

*Tuesday*

I feel a little bit better today so I went to the gym and lifted. Workout is posted seperately.

Food:

1
3/4 cup irish oatmeal
protein shake

2
1/2 a pineapple
2 cups zucchini
turkey breast

3
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 T. ground flax
apple

4
1/2 T. pb
nectar protein shake
cup of fresh pineapple chunks 

5
chicken breast
mixed veggies: zuch, tomato, onion
2 T. sweet and sour sauce 

6
protein shake
10 almonds


Exercise:
full body weights
30 minutes pilates
30 minute powerwalk


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

Good I am glad hun, I think it is the sun making you feel better a last ditch effort at some summer here    Think I may go for a walk after my shoulder workout


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2003)

*Day Two Weights*

5 sets of 6 reps
1st set is 50% of what sets 3-5 will be
2nd set is 75% of what sets 3-5 will be
3-5 sets are 100% of what I can do for 6 reps

walking db lunge
one arm db row
incline db press
db curl
overhead tri extension
lateral raise

weights today:
lunge: max weight 20 pounds
row: max weight 20 pounds
press: max weight 20 pounds
curl: max weight 20 pounds (I am seeing a pattern here   )
tricep ext. : max 10 pounds
lateral raise: max 10 pounds

Considering I was walking around feeling like my head was filled with helium I did okay . I still don't feel 100% so didn't go as heavy as I normally would.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

It seems you are feeling so much better    I am so glad to hear!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

I know girl-- I'm glad you had a great workout.. I hate working out when I'm sick! Yuck!!
Good for you sweetie!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Meals:

1
3/4 cup oatmeal
protein shake

2
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1.5 T. ground flax
2 cups broccoli

3
turkey breast (I had no other food with me, poor planning!)

4
5 chicken potstickers (boiled not fried)
1/2 T. pb
nectar protein shake





Exercise:
1 hour powerwalk
30 minute pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2003)

Question for the experts: (J'bo, Jodi, Leslie, anyone else who has an opinion on the subject)

I am wondering if carb cycling will benefit me? I am mostly an ectomorph. My fear is being too skinny with no muscle tone at all. Realistically, I know I'm not going to lose the muscle I have now, but that paranoia comes from my bean pole days. I am afraid that going too low on carbs would have that effect on me. You will probably tell me to do some research on carb cycling. I will try and do that tonight, but in the meantime what do you think about this? When my diet is dialed in with all clean carbs I can lose bodyfat very quickly but the muscle gains don't come as easy. Just wanted your opinion on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

well hiker i was a rail all throughout my life...since i started competing 2 years ago i have done many diets...carb cycling makes the most sense and simply works the best for both fat loss and muscle gains...so yes it will benefit you. 
Leslie, TP and Jodi all have a link to a great article about carb cycling under their posts...you should read that and it will all make sense.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Question for the experts: (J'bo, Jodi, Leslie, anyone else who has an opinion on the subject)
> 
> I am wondering if carb cycling will benefit me? I am mostly an ectomorph. My fear is being too skinny with no muscle tone at all. Realistically, I know I'm not going to lose the muscle I have now, but that paranoia comes from my bean pole days. I am afraid that going too low on carbs would have that effect on me. You will probably tell me to do some research on carb cycling. I will try and do that tonight, but in the meantime what do you think about this? When my diet is dialed in with all clean carbs I can lose bodyfat very quickly but the muscle gains don't come as easy. Just wanted your opinion on this. Thanks in advance.



This is why the cycle is so great. Its only one no carb day instead of days or weeks like some plans,  then a high carb day to replenish your glycogen stores and stoke your metabolism. While the low day is controlled, the high day allows you to eat large quanites of clean carbs. The cycle promotes fat loss as opposed to loss of BW in general. This is the only diet I have done where I actually gained muscle along with losing bodyfat.
What types of diets have you done in the past?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks J'bo, I did read that link and feel more confident that this would work. Although at the end of the article he says that he wouldn't recommend an ectomorph using this in a pure mass building phase. I'm thinking this does not apply to me right now, as I do want to build muscle AND lose 3-5 pounds of bodyfat. 

Leslie, I have never been on a "diet" before with a goal of losing weight. I have maintained 18% bodyfat for years by working out daily and eating fairly clean about 75% of the time. What I'd like to do now is move past where I've been. I want to add muscle and get lean enough to see cuts but not so lean that I can't maintain it. What I've been doing won't get me there so I know I need to change my eating. I am thinking I'd like to give this cycling a try. 

I'll read that article again and come up with a plan for myself. My plan is to start it on Oct. 1. Would you guys mind helping me out with it?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Would you guys mind helping me out with it?



Of course we will


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2003)

So, before I even start writing anything out (I'm such a little list maker  ) what kind of a cycle would you suggest: high, low, no or something else?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

well i am bulking and so i am doing a high,low,high,no,repeat.
however if you have quite a bit of bf% to lose then you might want to do a no,low,no,high,no,low,high,repeat.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> So, before I even start writing anything out (I'm such a little list maker  ) what kind of a cycle would you suggest: high, low, no or something else?



Since you have not really been dieting, I would start with the basic  no, low, high, no and so on. I had been dieting and used that formula for 6 weeks (with continuous progress) while dieting down for my competition. The last 2 weeks I changed it up a bit.

After a few weeks (4-5) and/or or when your progress stalls, I would do what Jbo said: no, low, no, high, no, low as a tweak.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Since you have not really been dieting, I would start with the basic  no, low, high, no and so on. I had been dieting and used that formula for 6 weeks (with continuous progress) while dieting down for my competition. The last 2 weeks I changed it up a bit.
> 
> After a few weeks (4-5) and/or or when your progress stalls, I would do what Jbo said: no, low, no, high, no, low as a tweak.


I agree with Leslie.  Its too soon to modify the plan IMO!  This diet doesn't require much tweaking and that is probably the only place you can tweak so there is not need in wasting it right from the start.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks ladies.   I guess I'll try the "no, low, high" to start then. I don't have a ton of weight to lose, maybe 5 pounds. It's the evil 5 pounds that has been with me for about 12 years though so I'm thinking it will be fighting me every step of the way!  

I'm still trying to get a grasp on how I'm going to do this. Here is my summary (please comment on this, I have a 10 month old so it's sometimes really hard to concentrate on what I'm reading):

On a no carb day each meal will be protein and fat (10-15 g) with as many green veggies as I want.

Low carb day: same protein, fat, and green veggies. carbs will be from the carb list. Total carbs will be 130 (my bodyweight) divided into 5 or 6 meals. 

High carb day: same protein, fat, and green veggies. Carbs will be from the carb list in unlimited (within reason ) amounts

My questions:

1. To keep my sanity I'm going to add avocado, walnuts and almonds to my fat sources. I guess this isn't really a question, just letting you know. 

2. On a budget right now so won't be doing the fish oil caps right away. Will definitely do it later.

3. Can I have salad dressing as a fat source? Newmans own for example. I could go with a different dressing if necessary.

4. I usually eat my Fiber One with soymilk. How are you guys eating it? Right out of the box? 1/2 a cup of soymilk has 8 carbs, 3 protein, 1 fat.

5. Does tofu work into this plan?  I eat a fake scrambled eggs meal that's made with tofu and some seasonings and veggies. All of the carbs come from the veggies. I eat poultry and seafood but have this once in awhile for protein variety.

6. How about sugar free syrup? 1 T. has 4 calories (1 g of carb). I guess I'd only have it on my carb days. I like it in my oatmeal sometimes.

I'm trying to think of ways that I could maintain this eating plan over the long term. Feeling deprived just makes me want to binge. I want to do it, I just want to make sure that it's something I can stick with. So I'm thinking I can add these personal little tweaks to make it something I can stick with, yet still get great results. Am I pushing it a little too far?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 
> On a no carb day each meal will be protein and fat (10-15 g) with as many green veggies as I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks so much Leslie! 

All of that is great news to me. This isn't half as bad as I thought.

What do you mean by sweetener? I'm thinking the fake stuff, can't think of the name of it right now. I'm sure I could do that. Suggestions on types?

  I didn't realize the fish oil caps were such a bargain. Will look at the health food store for those next time I go. How many should I take at a time?

I'll skip the soymilk. Although fiber one and water sounds  but I'm sure it will grow on me. I'll add some strawberries.

I'll limit the nuts to my high carb days. Will have the avocado on the low carb day. 

Seems like calories will be very low on the no carb day. Is that the point? **possible dumb question alert**


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

hey lady.  you're doing great!   

one little suggestion on the fish oil caps.  they cost quite a bit more at most stores i've walked into.

i get them from 1fast400.com (thanks leslie) and order 3-4 bottles at a time since they're pretty cheap.  i go through them pretty quickly and this way you can save on shipping rather than paying to ship one bottle at a time.  just something to consider.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks nikegurl!   

Okay, so I  couldn't wait to start. Today is my first day of this carb cycling thing.  My cycle is no, low, high.  Today and tomorrow I am finishing up the veggies in my house. Won't buy anymore carrots even though I LOVE them. and I also have to order my fish oil caps and get some more flax oil.    If anything else looks off please let me know. 

No carbs

1
1 cup lowfat cottaget cheese
2 T. ground flax

2
whey protein shake
1.5 cups veggies

3
turkey breast
2 T. pb

4
nectar protein shake
1 cup broccoli
1 T. flax oil

5
grilled scallops
2 cups mixed veggies (orange and yellow peppers, onion, zucchini)

Exercise:

full body weights, see below
30 minutes pilates
30 minute powerwalk

abs:
roman chair leg lifts - 5 x 10
plank - 5 x 30 seconds
exercise ball crunches - 3 x 12
"             "  obliques - 3 x 12
leg lifts with ball - 3 x 12


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 27, 2003)

*Day Three Weights*

Had a good workout this morning. Day three of my weight workout:

each exercise is 5 sets of 6 reps unless noted otherwise

first set is 50% of max
second set is75% of max
third through fifth set is max I can do for 6 reps

Leg extension
stiff leg deadlifts
bench press
bent over bar row
dips - 3 sets of 12
overhead db press

max weights were

Leg extension - 80 pounds
stiff leg deadlifts - 65 pounds
bench press - 65 pounds
bent over bar row - 40 pounds
dips - 3 sets of 12
overhead db press - 15 pounds

Felt good, will increase everything but the bent over row next week.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 
> All of that is great news to me. This isn't half as bad as I thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Leslie! 

I bought more flax oil so that will help and will order the fish caps tonight. 

If I have avocado on a low or high carb day should I count it as my fat AND fruit? (won't have it on no carb day)

I can get away with not adding sweetener to anything, I think. I eat my steel cut irish oats plain, sometimes just add walnuts. I was thinking of it more for my protein pancakes but I can get used to them plain as well.

I am in the middle of the first day of no carb and am loving this so far! thanks for your support.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 28, 2003)

If you have the avocado- that I don't really approve of- I would count it towards your fat...but still have a small piece of fruit.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 1, 2003)

*No carb day*

8:00  protein shake, 10 almonds, 2 carrots

10:30  can of tuna, celery stalk, 1 T. walnuts, 1 t. mayo

3:30  nectar protein shake 1 T. pb

5:30 turkey breast, 1/4 avocado

8:30  chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli, 1 T. flax




Workouts:
30 minutes pilates

walking lunges  20 pounds
one arm db row   25 pounds
incline db press  25 pounds
db curl  20 pounds
overhead tricep extension  10 pounds
lateral raise  10 pounds

all exercises are 5 sets of 6 
first 2 sets are warmup
last 3 sets are max I can do for 6 reps


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 2, 2003)

*Low Carb Day*

I hope I do this right...

8:00   3/4 cup oatmeal. 1 T. walnuts, 20 grapes, protein shake

12:00  chicken breast, 1/2 cup broccoli, 1 T flax

2:00  apple, protein shake, 1 T pb

4:00  chicken breast, 1/2 cup rice, 1 T. mayo 20 grapes

8:00  chicken breast, 10 almonds




Exercise:

60 minute powerwalk

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm not an offical Carb cycling expert yet, but I think I could give some advise anyway 

The grapes are real sugary and I don't think they should be used as "small piece of fruit". The girls will have to confirm this though. 

Never have fruit only in your carb meals, fruit should be used on top of another carb (oatmeal, sweetpotatoes, brown rice etc.).
Where are the veggies? 
And I'm not sure about the nuts either, I'd like to know if we can use those too


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2003)

hee hee....Jenny, I got "permission" for the nuts.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Low Carb Day*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I hope I do this right...
> 
> *Ready   Is this low carb day? *
> ...


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2003)

Jodi, you're too funny.
Okay, I'll nix the grapes. and I ordered the fish oil from that website but haven't got it yet  (I'm cowering in fear from you as I write this    )

and why are pears better than grapes? glycemic index on pears is pretty high, isn't it? I do like all those fruits though, so will get some today when I go shopping.

I'm not doing it EXACTLY as it states to start. I need more variety in my food or I tend to binge (this has happened before), but I am easing into it. I am being a little loose with it and will see if I get any results in 6 weeks, then will tighten up as I need to. I can tell that I have already lost a little bf around my waist/upper hips where it all is so that is a good thing. 

I definitely appreciate these little "tips" though so keep them coming! I really am listening! I'll start the fish oil soon, and fix my carbs/fruit issues.  I am a single mom of a baby for two months so I'm working on getting organized with this whole eating thing. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Why cowering, I'm just trying to help.  You need to find what is going to work for you, I'm just here to provide tips along the way   Don't want no binging so take things as you need to. 

Pears are only a 38 on the GI and grapes range in the 60's.  They are great for ya. 

I just buy my fish oil at Sam's Club - 300 caps for $6.99


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2003)

No cowering, just kidding. I truly appreciate and need your help. Please don't stop! 

I remember Sam's Club when I lived on the east coast, but we don't have them out here. I'll try Costco when I run out of the ones I ordered.

I have a question for you. Today is my high carb day and so far I haven't wanted to eat more than 3/4 cup of rice or oatmeal. Should I just stick to that? It seems like I will end up with the same amount of carbs on my low carb day (130). 

Also, do I count the carbs from the fruit on my low carb days?

Do I have fruit with every meal or just the carb meals?
I am confused!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Eat your carbs til your satisfied.  Don't measure just eat  
It doesn't really matter if you count the fruit.  Only eat the fruit with your carb meals.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks so much Jodi, I truly appreciate your help. 

Okay, I have to get this off my "chest" once and for all.  I am an emotional eater. I have food issues. It has never been such an issue before but I have had a really tough week. I have got to stop turning to food instead of dealing with my feelings. No one in my life really understands this, except for one wonderful friend. Everyone else just thinks that since I am not fat I must not have any kind of a problem with food. It's so frustrating. I've decided that my number one goal right now is to work through this and deal with my emotions as they come and not binge.  I am so ready to be done with this.  I am hoping that the structure of this carb cycling will help to keep me on track. I am strong enough to do this and I will be the very best that I can be.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 5, 2003)

*Sunday*

Today is a no carb day, and so far so good. 

Workout was awesome, I increased all of my weights. 

Food:

8:30  protein shake, 1 T. flax
11:00  chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli, 1 T. flax
2:30  protein pancakes (3 egg whites, 1 scoop protein powder, 1 T. flax) 1 T. walnuts
5:00  protein shake, 1 T. pb, 1 cup green beans
8:00  chicken breast (I should have had fat and a veggie with this but I felt sick to my stomach and could barely get this down.  




Exercise:
30 minutes pilates
30 minute powerwalk

5 sets of 6 reps
first 2 sets are warmup
3-5 are 100% of what I can do for 6 reps

leg extension  90 pounds
stiffleg deadlifts  70 pounds
bench press  70 pounds
bent over bar row  50 pounds
dips  3 sets of 12
overhead db press  17.5 pounds


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

I totally understand Hikerchick!!!! Your gonna be okay!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2003)

*MOnday*

Thanks Stacey, I think the people on this board do understand, better than anyone else could. Thanks for your support, you're a sweetie. 

Food:

8:00  3/4 cup oatmeal, 1/2 an orange, 1 T. walnuts, protein shake
11:30  chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 1 T. flax, 3/4 cup brown rice, 1/2 cup strawberries
2:30  protein shake, 1 T. pb
5:30  chicken breast, 1/2 cup blackberries, 9 whole grain crackers with a small amount of cheese


Exercise:
30 minutes pilates
Ab workout: 100 crunches on the ball (mid and obliques), 100 leg raises, 2 minutes of planks


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 
> Okay, I have to get this off my "chest" once and for all.  I am an emotional eater. I have food issues. It has never been such an issue before but I have had a really tough week. I have got to stop turning to food instead of dealing with my feelings. No one in my life really understands this, except for one wonderful friend. Everyone else just thinks that since I am not fat I must not have any kind of a problem with food. It's so frustrating. I've decided that my number one goal right now is to work through this and deal with my emotions as they come and not binge.  I am so ready to be done with this.  I am hoping that the structure of this carb cycling will help to keep me on track. I am strong enough to do this and I will be the very best that I can be.



As a former eating disordered girl, I know exactly what you're talking about honey  I think this diet will help you, since you don't feel deprived! Except on no carb days 
We're all here for you, PM me if you want to talk sweets


----------



## Leslie (Oct 6, 2003)

Yes you are not alone. I used to think about food and things far too much more than the average gal too. I still do, but it has gotten much more under control I also, when I am feeling really low (whether its slow progress, emotional stuff ect) tend to binge-which is counterproductive 

The carb cycle is great psychologically, I think you will do well with it. 
We are here for you


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Jenny and Leslie. I really think this will be so helpful to me. Normally, it's not even an issue, but I had such a stressful week that I just lost it, food wise anyway. I am feeling much better today though.  And I made a list of positive things for me to do when I get the urge, hopefully that will help. I keep thinking I have outgrown this or moved on from it but it does come back every once in awhile. Just got to take it day by day, I guess.  Thanks again girls.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Hikerchick--I'm the same way as  you.. And I just have to go for short walks before digging in the chex mix.. or go look at photo albums--water flowers..something!!!! I eat when I'm depressed/sad and I would binge bad!!! Then I would starve myself forever to recoop (As I thought then). I have done other much worse things--been anerexic- and other crap--- so I want you to know I'm here TOO! 

Like the girls said- we are all here for you


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Stace! We can get through this together!! It's just something I want to be done with. I don't want to eat for emotional reasons anymore, I want to eat for energy and to nourish my body.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

We're here for ya.  I'm a binge eater too.   I need structure in my diet in order to stay away from binging, without the structure I lose control  

Keep your head up and don't let it get you down.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, it's nice to know that people can understand. Also if the carb cycling is a good plan to keep me from binging that is just one more good reason to stick with it.

One question, if I'm planning on having a cheat meal for a special occasion or whatever, should I do a no carb day the next day? I am finding myself actually enjoying the no carb days, they're fun.  I'm sure that ideally I should do the cheat on a high carb but life isn't always that easy.  TIA


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 7, 2003)

*Tuesday HIgh Carb Day*

Food:

8:00  protein shake, 1/2 cup strawberries, 1 T. walnuts, 2 fish caps, oatmeal in large quantities!  okay, I really only had 3/4 cup, that was all I wanted.
11:00  chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 3/4 cup strawberries (I don't think I was supposed to have fruit there, with no carbs??)
2:30  protein shake, 1 cup brown rice, 2 fish caps, 1 T. parmesan cheese (on rice)
5:30  protein pancakes, 1 T. walnuts



Exercise:
Weights today... Went up on two exercises and am now doing "real" pushups! Yay me!   Think I messed my upper back up though at some point, luckily I am already going to physical therapy tomorrow so will get that fixed up quick. I scraped my lower eye lid on Sunday and I think it is infected, it's all puffy. So I'm going to the doctor today. Yuck! Am doing great other than those two minor things. 

Squats  75 pounds
pushups 1 set 12 (warmup) last two sets did 11 and 10
lat pull down  90 pounds (this kicked my butt, or back)
tricep pressdown  70 pounds
bar curl  40 pounds
shoulder triset (front, laterals, rear) 3 x 3 x 10   5 pounds


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

Ms. Binge queen here, just wanted to tell you how wonderful your doing


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2003)

Right about the fruit. Move the strawberries to the 230 meal. Where is hte fruit in your other carb meals?
I also think you need more carbs in your 530 meal. Protein pancakes only have 1/2 c oats, no?....
and I hope you ate again after 530


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks J'bo, for the support. 

Leslie, I had some pasta with that last meal but it wasn't whole wheat. It filled me up so I really wasn't hungry after that.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 8, 2003)

*No carb day*

no workouts today. Had physical therapy this morning and definitely need a break today. may do a power walk later if I have time and get too antsy.

Food:

8:00  protein shake, 2 fish caps
10:30  chicken breast, 2 fish caps, 1 t. pb, 1 cup green beans
3:30  1 cup ground turkey, 3/4 cup tomatoes, 1 T. parm. cheese
7:00  chicken breast, rice, 1 cup green beans

Exercise:

30 minute powerwalk


Definitely did not eat enough food today, I needed one more entire meal!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 9, 2003)

*Thursday*

Food:

8:00  protein shake, 1/2 cup oatmeal
12:00   chicken breast, 2 fish caps, 1/2 cup rice, apple
3:00  turkey breast, 1/2 cup tomatoes, 1 T. flax
5:00  turkey wrap with avocado, 2 cups lettuce, little cheese and lots o turkey

I ran out of cooked oatmeal and rice this morning so will make some more today for the rest of today and tomorrow.  

Exercise:

5 sets of 6 reps, first two sets are warmup

db walking lunges  25 pounds (weight increase  )
one arm db row  25 pounds
db incline press  25 pounds
db curl  20 pounds
overhead tricep extension  10 pounds
lateral raise  10 pounds


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2003)

Congrats on the weight increase!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Congrats on the weight increase!!!



Thanks Stace! 



Checking in and feeling guilty about not posting my food and workouts all week. Have been working out every day though. Have not been eating well and am getting a handle on this. I have let my emotions get the better of me this week and I'm ready to not do that anymore. I'm going to start over with the carb cycling so that I can see a definite day that I started it to see how I'm doing. I did it for two weeks before stopping and felt great and started to see results so I am expecting good things from it. I'm really looking forward to doing it for a longer time.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 13, 2003)

Today is No carb day and I am so ready for this! I feel all bloated from the past couple days of not eating so great. That's definitely a good motivator. I am back on track. 

I may not do the plan exactly how it says to do it. Meaning, I may have some fruit or veggies (bananas or carrots), or nuts that aren't necessarily the very best thing I could be having. Those things keep me from feeling deprived though, and right now that is what I need. Besides, it's not like they're ice cream. hee hee  

I really appreciate the support and help though, so please keep those comments coming!! 

My short term goal right now is November 30. I have 7 weeks to really hit it hard with my nutrition and workouts.  My husband will be home on that day and I really want him to see the improvements that I've made. Mostly I want to make these improvements for myself though.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 13, 2003)

Food:

8:00  protein pancakes (3 egg whites, 1 T. flax, 1 scoop protein powder), 1 T. walnuts, 1 T. sugar free syrup
11:00  chicken breast, 3/4 cup broccoli, 2 fish caps
3:30  chicken breast, 2/3 cup broccoli, 2 fish caps
6:00  chicken breast, 1/2 cup broccoli (I may never eat chicken again after today  )
7:30  I was starving at this point, not sure why? I ate 3/4 cup of blackberries and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich   oopsie! it was made out of the best bread - whole grain, lots of fiber, low carbs, all natural pb, and all fruit jam stuff. Trying to keep this honest.  


Exercise: 

Abs - 100 reverse crunches, 100 leg raises

30 minutes pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 14, 2003)

*Tuesday*

I just had a great workout:

my usual 5 x 6, first 2 sets are warmup

squats - 75 pounds - I feel like my legs could handle going up on this weight, but not my back so I guess I'll keep it here awhile
pushups - only do 3 sets of these - warmup was 12 reps(knees bent) then did 18 and 15 in last 2 sets of real pushups!! 
lat pulldown - 90 pounds
bar curl - 45 pounds - went up in weight here
tricep pressdown - 70 pounds
shoulder tris-sets - front, lateral and rear raises 3 x 10 - 5 pounds

did some ab crunches on the physio ball but felt WEAK.
will probably do a powerwalk later


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 14, 2003)

*Tuesday Food*

Didn't have a chance to eat before my workout. 

10:00  chicken breast, 1/2 cup broccoli, 2 fish caps
12:30  1 cup oatmeal, 1 T. sugar-free syrup, 1 T. walnuts, protein shake  (I think I'm going to stop having the sugar free syrup and try some cinnamon in my oatmeal instead, phase out the walnuts too and up my fish caps)
2:30  7 pieces of extra lean turkey bacon, 1 cup green beans, 7/8 cup of brown rice, 1 T. parm. cheese, apple, 1 fish cap (won't buy this turkey bacon again but will finish the two packages I bought. it only has .5 g fat per serving with no carbs and 3 g protein, but I don't need the sodium)
6:00  teriyaki chicken breast, 2 cups of romaine, 1 t. ceasar dressing, 1 T. cheese, 1 crouton  
8:00  protein shake, pb & j sandwich (I need to eat more food during the day!!)

Exercise:

weights (see above post for details)

60 minute powerwalk

30 minutes pilates

lower back stuff - supermans, arm/leg extensions


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

your weights are looking great  i am not getting on your bad side


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 14, 2003)

Hikerchick,

I just read your journal and I am in awe of you, dealing with the dieting, working out and keeping up with the baby while the husbands away. I know that without my husband I could not do what I do manage to accomplish in a day, though some days it's limited, ( I have a 9 month old & 7 yr old). Any of those things alone is tough, but together is amazing.
Just wanted to let you know that your awesome. Hang in there.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your weights are looking great  i am not getting on your bad side


really? thanks! I want to be able to squat and bench press my bodyweight (130 pounds) so I guess I look at my weights now as light but they're definitely a challenge for me!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> Hikerchick,
> 
> I just read your journal and I am in awe of you, dealing with the dieting, working out and keeping up with the baby while the husbands away. I know that without my husband I could not do what I do manage to accomplish in a day, though some days it's limited, ( I have a 9 month old & 7 yr old). Any of those things alone is tough, but together is amazing.
> Just wanted to let you know that your awesome. Hang in there.



Thank you so much! I mean it, that means a lot to me, coming from someone who definitely understands the challenge of babies!! I'm sure two is a lot harder than one. Do you have boys or girls? My Riley is a girl, she'll be a year at the end of October - crazy! It is definitely challenging doing it on my own, but if I didn't work out then I would really go insane so I don't have much of a choice there!


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 15, 2003)

2 girls and if there was anyone who shouldn't have girls it is me, 
I was always a tomboy, and still are in most ways. Life at my house is never going to be dull, I learn something from them everyday. I couldn't do it by myself, my husband keeps the girls when I go workout and helps in every aspect of raising them. 
And he never complains when I switch our diet around, he always says Ok, loses more weight than I do and doesn't try.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2003)

I admire both of you, Momma & hikerchick!!! One day I hope to be like you girls! Keep up the great work!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks girls!  

Food today:

8:00  tofu scrambler (32 c/28 p/2 f), 2 fish caps
10:30  protein shake, fiber one  1/4 cup soy milk, 2 fish caps
12:00  pb and j sandwich (yeah, I know, I need to plan better and maybe not have bread around the house, but it is my high carb day after all)
3:30  chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, apple, brown rice 1 T. parmesan cheese
7:00  protein shake, 1 T. pb, strawberries, 2 slices whole grain bread 

Exercise:

30 minutes pilates
low back stuff


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thursday*

8:30  protein pancakes (flax, egg whites, protein powder), 1 T. walnuts
12:00  1 1/2 chicken breasts, 1 cup green beans, 2 fish caps

Okay, Today was supposed to be a no carb day but I feel like CRAP!! I have a headache, miss my husband terribly and am just trying not to get depressed! I took my daughter to the children's museum this morning and we had a great time. I was bummed though because I missed my workout.  I feel so much better when I get to do that. So, I am going to leave our mornings free so that I can get to the gym and then we can do fun activities for her in the afternoon. 

I have eaten well today, although just not no carb. I don't want to feel yucky anymore!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

gret meals hun


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for checking in on me J'bo.  I appreciate it.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 16, 2003)

Today was supposed to be a no carb day but I have felt awful for most of the day (pms related), headache and just generally yucky. The good news is that even though I did not do no carb I ate totally healthy all day! I had enough protein and only ate Fiber ONe, apples, brown rice for my carbs. So I did well  considering how I was feeling.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 17, 2003)

Great workout today:

5 x 6 first two sets are warmup

walking lunges  25 pounds
one arm db row  25 pounds
incline db press  25 pounds
db row  20 pounds
overhead tri extension  10 pounds
lateral raise  10 pounds


Food today is low carb:

7:30  1 cup low fat cottage cheese, 2 fish caps
10:30  3/4 cup fiber one, protein shake, 1 T. flax, 1/2 apple
12:00  1 1/2 chicken breast, 1 cup rice, 1 cup green beans, 1/2 apple, 2 fish caps
4:00    had macaroni and cheese and phish food ice cream for my cheat meal!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 18, 2003)

*Saturday*

Eating today:

8:00  protein pancakes (flax, protein powder, egg whites) with 1 T. walnuts
10:00  protein shake, apple, sweet potato, 2 fish caps
2:00  1 cup green beans, 1 1/2 chicken breasts, 2 fish caps


Exercise:

30 minutes pilates
30 minutes intervals on elliptical
30 minute powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Oct 19, 2003)

hey Hiker!  Long time no talk  How are you?

Hey, only three meals a day?


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> hey Hiker!  Long time no talk  How are you?
> 
> Hey, only three meals a day?



Hey Jenny! ha ha, I usually don't get on at night and always forget to post my meals for the night before the next day. But trust me - I eat! 

I'm doing pretty good actually, staying busy. Missing my hubby. Only 43 more days! You must be getting excited too, I'll have to check your countdown, I think you have less than we do. How long are you going to be in the states for?


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 19, 2003)

*Sunday*

Food:

8:00  super protein shake (1 cup soymilk, banana, 1 scoop whey, 1 T. natty pb)
10:30  (post workout) peach, whey shake, 2 fish caps




Exercise:

weights - 5 x 6  first two sets are warmup

leg extension  90 pounds
sldl  75 pounds  increased weight since last week 
bench press  70 pounds
bent over bar row  50 pounds
dips  3 sets of 12
overhead press  17.5 pounds


 What I'm doing for food intake right now is carb cycling during the week and eating very healthy on the weekends, but not cycling.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 20, 2003)

*Monday*

No carb day today. 

8:00  protein pancakes (flax, egg whites, protein powder)
10:30  1 cup cottage cheese, 2 fish caps
1:30  chicken breast, 2 fish caps, 1 cup green beans
4:30  protein shake with banana and 1 T. pb, apple
7:30 3/4 cup cottage cheese

Didn't get enough veggies today but happy with it otherwise. 

Exercise:

1 hour hike with 23 pounds on my back. 

30 minutes pilates


Goals for today:

4 liters of water - yes
stick to no carb plan - had two pieces of fruit but not going to feel bad about that


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 21, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Did well today, was really sore from Sundays workout so didn't do weights today, will tomorrow instead. I hate to say it, but I'm not doing the carb cycling plan right now either. I'm kind of doing a modified version, the "shelley version" if you will. I feel great, and have no desire to go on any crazy ben and jerry's binges so that is a good thing.  I really liked the carb cycling and did not feel bloated after the high carb days (maybe I wasn't eating enough carbs? but I ate enough to feel full anyway). Will definitely try it again but right now taking care of my baby by myself, getting my workouts in, and staying in a happy place  takes up all of my efforts.

8:30  protein pancakes (flax, protein powder, egg whites), 1 T. walnuts
10:30  protein shake, 15 almonds
1:00 chicken breast, 2 fish caps
2:30 protein shake with whey, banana, 1 cup soy milk, 1 T. pb
7:30 1 cup green beans, 2 fish caps, 1 cup cottage cheese, apple


Exercise:

30 minutes pilates
30 minute powerwalk
low back stuff


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2003)

I think your doing great sweetie!!!

Have a wonderful day with your precious angel!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I think your doing great sweetie!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day with your precious angel!



Thanks babe!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 22, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Exercise:

Weights today
5 x 6 first two sets are warmup
squats  75 pounds
pushups  (3 sets of however many I can do) 15, 15, 12
lat pulldown  90 pounds - this is really hard!
tricep pressdown  75 pounds
bar curl  45 pounds
triset for shoulders 3 x 10 (front, side and rear)  5 pounds

30 minutes pilates


Food today:

8:00  3/4 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup soymilk
10:30  protein shake, apple, 1/2 T. pb
3:30  1 cup cottage cheese, sweet potato, 2 fish caps


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 24, 2003)

*Friday*

Ate really well yesterday, just never got on the computer to post it. 

On to today:

Exercise:
5 x 6 first 2 sets are warmup weight
walking lunges 25 pounds
one arm db row 30 pounds
incline db press 25 pounds
db row  20 pounds
overhead extension  10 pounds
lateral raise  10 pounds

also did some stuff for abs


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 26, 2003)

*Sunday*

Good day today, food and workout wise. 

Exercise:

5 x 6 first two sets are warmup

leg extension  90 pounds (this kicks my butt! or quads  )
sldl  75 pounds
bench press  75 pounds (another buttkicker)
bent over barbell row  50 pounds
dips  3 sets 12 feet raised
overhead press  17.5 pounds


I made Nestle toll house chocolate chip cookies to mail to my honey in Ireland and I only ate two small ones!!  This was a major achievement. They are all wrapped up and ready to be shipped so can't even get to them now even if I wanted to, which I don't.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 28, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Meal plan today is protein at every meal, carbs only from fruit and veggies. 

I was doing so well and my very well meaning neighbor made me a big crock of turkey lasagne. Oh my God it was good. I had some friends over for lunch yesterday just so I could get rid of it! Well, and to see them.  Way too many carbs. Definitely feel bloated today. 

Food:

preworkout:  2/3 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 2 fish caps

post workout: banana, protein shake

12:00  turkey breast, 2 cups salad greens, 1/2 t. dressing

2:00  protein bar  oopsie

5:00  protein shake - got some more nectar today   and a tiny slice of cranberry walnut bread - got the recipe from Oxygen magazine. It is super healthy and so good.

7:00 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 10 almonds





Exercise:

40 minutes elliptical trainer

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

I bet your hubby is going to LOVE Those cookies!! Your sooo sweet!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I bet your hubby is going to LOVE Those cookies!! Your sooo sweet!!!


He better!  They were really good, I'm glad I got them out of the house quick or I'd be in trouble.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

I HEAR YA SISTER


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 29, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Food:

7:30  protein pancakes (egg whites, flax, protein powder)
10:30  1/2 cup oatmeal, protein shake
12:30  gardenburger, turkey breast,
4:00  1 cup green beans, chicken breast
7:00 protein shake, 2 fish caps


Exercise:
30 minutes pilates
low back stuff


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 31, 2003)

*Friday*

I can't believe it's already Friday! I have been so bad about posting but so good about eating. That's the most important part anyway, right?  I always get my exercise in, so that's not an issue. Although I am taking two weeks off from weights, this week and next. Will probably end up being a little less than two weeks. I've been lifting really heavy (for me, anyway  ) for 5 weeks and I can definitely tell my body needs a break.  I'm going on vacation next week to visit one of my best girlfriends in Anacortes, Washington. We became friends when I trained her about 7 years ago. She moved about 3  months ago and I totally miss her.   It will be a great trip. My friend eats pretty  healthy, although too many carbs, so will have to bring my protein shakes and eat lots of veggies for my carbs. 

Anywho, I won't be on the computer next week much, that is why. Will try to be really good about logging until then.

Food today: today is going to be a high carb day. did no carb yesterday and low the day before.

8:00  1 cup of sugar free/fat free hot cocoa  , 2 slices whole grain bread,  1 T. polaner all fruit, 1 T. natural pb, protein shake


Exercise:  

Was supposed to meet some friends and go hiking this morning but didn't get much sleep last night. Riley was up until 1:00 am  teething I think. Will probably do a walk today, and pilates.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey Shelley! 

I'm glad you're doing good with meals and workouts!  Have a great time with your friend! I will miss having you around!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Shelley!
> 
> I'm glad you're doing good with meals and workouts!  Have a great time with your friend! I will miss having you around!
> ...


Thanks Jenny! 
Wow! Only 21 more days til your trip. Time flies. Only 31 more days for me. YAY US!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

I hope you have a wonderful trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

Are you back yet?  I miss ya!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

ME TOO


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 5, 2003)

You girls are too sweet! Thanks for missing me - I missed you guys too. 

I'm so excited, my friend had a scale in her bathroom, I don't have one and never remember to weigh myself at the gym. Anyway, I'm down to 125!  Yippee! I have been working out so hard this past month that I am pretty sure I haven't lost any muscle. I must be doing something right in the eating department. Even though I have definitel been doing the emotional eating from my hunny being gone, I do get right back on track. I'm just so excited! I don't remember the last time I was 125! I think I'll celebrate by having some ice cream    ha ha I am so kidding! I can't wait to go grocery shopping and buy tons of healthy foods.

I had a great time in the San Juan Islands. My friend is a great cook and cooks very healthy so I did very well with my eating.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 7, 2003)

*Thursday*

Full body workout at the gym. Not officially starting back with weights til Sunday but needed to do something. Going to the gym and just doing cardio just doesn't feel right to me. Also did 20 minutes HIIT on the elliptical, 30 minute powerwalk and 30 minutes of pilates.

Food today:

8:00  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk, protein shake
10:30  protein shake
12:30 turkey veggie wrap - made at home with low carb whole wheat wrap (only 3 grams of carbs, 7 g protein and YUMMY!), turkey, tiny slice of cheese, spinach, avocado
3:30  chicken breast ground up with curry, 1 T. walnuts,  few ritz crackers 
7:30  2/3 cup cottage cheese, 10 almonds


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 7, 2003)

*Friday*

Exercise:

20 minutes rowing machine - love this thing
20 minutes stairmaster
30 minutes pilates
assorted low back stuff

Food:
7:30  10 almonds, 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk
10:00  protein shake, turkey wrap (same as yesterday only more turkey and spinach)
12:30  2 T. sunflower seeds, 3/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1/2 cup broccoli
3:30  5 whole grain triscuits, 1 ounce of cheese, roasted garlic 
5:00  1/2 cup sweet potato, turkey wrap, 1/2 cup rice, 1 cup assorted vegetables (carrots, tomato, onion, beans)
7:30  1 cup sugar free hot cocoa (this is my new addiction, luckily it's only 50 calories and I only need 1 cup a day), 1 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 3 fish caps


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice to see ya back! Diet looks good! Where do you get the low carb wraps from??? They sound yummy.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Nice to see ya back! Diet looks good! Where do you get the low carb wraps from??? They sound yummy.


Hey girl! The wraps are the best. I get them from my local grocery store - Winco. I'll check the brand name for you. They're great. They actually have 10 g carbs but 7 of those are fiber, and 7 grams of protein. I thought they might taste like  because some of those low carb breads do but they're quite good.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2003)

Great thanks!!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 9, 2003)

Jill, they're called Don Pancho Low Carb Low Fat wraps. I've used them as wraps, in quesadillas and in burritos. They're great. They have 70 calories, 2.5 g fat, 10 g carbs, 7 g fiber, and 7 g protein.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 9, 2003)

*Sunday*

Started my new weight workout today and am going to stop eating carbs (except veggies) after 3:00. Have never tried that but heard it's effective. I am definitely more active in the morning and afternoon so shouldn't be a problem energy-wise at night.

Food:
8:00  2/3 cup Fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk, protein pancakes (3 egg whites, 1 T. flax, 1 scoop protein powder-24 g)
10:30  (post workout)  banana, protein shake - nectar cherry berry. I like the apple better.
12:30  stirfry with: 1/2 cup brown rice, 2/3 cup peas and green beans, 1 egg, 1 chicken breast
3:00  apple, 15 almonds

Exercise:

squats 4 x 12 @  65 pounds
step ups 4 x 12 @ 12.5 pounds (each hand)
bench press 4 x 12 @ 55 pounds
hammer incline press 4 x 12 @ 25 pounds
skull crushers 4 x 12 @ 8 pounds db
dips 4 x 12
leg lifts for abs 4 x 10

30 min. powerwalk
30 min. pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 10, 2003)

Great day today, food wise. Feel really good but I still need to get in more water! 

Had physical therapy this morning so didn't get a workout in but did 30 minutes of pilates at home.


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks for the name of those wraps, I'll look for them here-maybe in a health food store. All I've ever seen is whole wheat tortilias- Its kind of sad when me and my honey cook beef or chicken, he eats like 3 shells, I eat none! Have a super day!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey Shelley 

Doing great honey!  GREAT news that Dustin will be back sooner!! 
I'm seeing my honey in 9 days and one night


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks for the name of those wraps, I'll look for them here-maybe in a health food store. All I've ever seen is whole wheat tortilias- Its kind of sad when me and my honey cook beef or chicken, he eats like 3 shells, I eat none! Have a super day!


Thanks sweetie, you have a great day too!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Shelley
> 
> Doing great honey!  GREAT news that Dustin will be back sooner!!
> I'm seeing my honey in 9 days and one night


Yay! Wow, that went kind of fast didn't it? 14 more days for us.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 11, 2003)

*Tuesday*

25 minutes stairmaster
1 hour pilates class

Food:

7:30  2/3 cup of fiber one, 1/3 cup of soymilk
10:30  banana, protein shake
11:30  turkey wrap with low carb wrap, avocado, spinach, tons of turkey, and little bit of cheddar
3:30  1 1/2 chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli, 2 fish caps
6:30 1 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 10 almonds


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 14, 2003)

*Friday*

Exercise:
weights, I dont feel like posting my workout right now but I did chest, calves, tris and shoulders

30 minutes stairmaster

Food:
8:00  2/3 cup Fiber One, 1/3 cup milk, 5 almonds
10:30  (post workout)  protein shake, apple
12:30  5 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 cup spinach, 1/4 tomato, 1/2 cup pasta
3:30  1/2 cup brown rice, 1 t. parmesan cheese, 1 T. pb, protein shake
6:30  1 cup ground turkey, 1/2 cup green beans, 2 graham crackers
8:00  apple, 1 cup lowfat cottage cheese


I took new pictures last night. I'm really happy with my progress from the back, but my abs are still covered. Guess I need to tighten up my diet.  It hasn't been too bad lately, but it hasn't been great either.


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

Are you gonna post your pics? Im planning to post some soon!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Are you gonna post your pics? Im planning to post some soon!


no, not enough progress from the first ones yet. But you should definitely post yours!


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

Eventually


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Eventually


Why not NOW!!??


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 15, 2003)

*Saturday*

Great workout today. I made myself a new program that I started today. It's a four day split:
legs, abs
back, tris, abs
legs, shoulders
chest, bis, abs

So, today consisted of: (I started with day two since my legs are still sore from Wednesday's workout   )

pullups 3 x 12 (unfortunately, these are assisted)
cable close grip row 3 x 12  60 pounds
HS row 3 x 12  70 pounds
tricep press down 3 x 12 60 pounds
kickbacks 3 x 10  5 pounds
overhead extension  8 pounds
full situps on decline board  40 

30 minutes pilates

will probably do a powerwalk later.

Food:
8:00  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk
10:30  protein shake, 1/2 cup spinach


I'm all out of fruit and won't be going to the grocery store for a couple days. This is probably a good thing because I will be forced to eat vegetables alll day long!


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

I have an xmas party tonight, maybe Ill upload some pics tomorrow!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 15, 2003)

Okay, I'll be waiting!  Have fun at the party - that's an early Christmas party.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 15, 2003)

HELP PLEASE!!!

My booty is flat!! I gain weight in my upper hips so it makes my butt look even flatter. I need a magic booty workout!

I do the stairmaster and treadmill on a 15% incline when I do cardio at the gym, which isn't often unless I'm not lifting that week. For weights I do: squats, plie squats, walking lunges, stationary lunges and SLDL. Am I missing anything. I want a super booty not a  flat booty!


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

I would suggest squats and lungs, they've really given me a round butt-or would that be from too much chocolate? My mom genetically has a real flat but, me on the other hand am the opposite. I believe its from my training.  My boyfriend always says he loves my big ol' booty, so I guess hes happy!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 16, 2003)

*Sunday*

Food:
8:00  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk
10:30  protein shake, 1 large carrot
12:30 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup spinach, 1/2 cup brown rice
3:30  1 cup ground turkey, 1/2 cup green beans and carrots, 1/4 cup tomato sauce, 2 whole grain cheese and 1 garlic biscuit
5:00  protein shake, 3 fish caps, 1 cup green tea
6:30  3/4 cup ground turkey, 1/2 cup green beans, 1 t. parmesan cheese
8:00  1 cup cottage cheese, 1 T. flax, 1 T. pb, 1 cup green tea(I only drink decaf so not a prob to drink it this late)

Exercise:

Legs, shoulders, abs -  this is my second leg workout so is much easier than the first one, with different exercises

abduction 3 x 12  80 pounds
adduction 3 x 12  80 pounds
back extension 3 x 10 no weight
standing calf raise 100 reps
seated calf raise 3 x 25  140 pounds
upright row/overhead press 3 x 10  12.5 pounds
front raise/lateral/rear 3 x 10  5 pounds
crunches on physio ball 100

30 minutes pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 17, 2003)

*Monday*

Food:

7:30  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk
9:00  turkey wrap with low carb wrap, turkey breast, 1/4 avocado, 1/2 cup spinach
12:00  protein shake, 1 cup green beans, 1 banana, 1/4 cup sunflower seeds (my new addiction
2:30  protein bar  , 2 cups green tea
6:00  turkey wrap (see above)
8:00  3/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese, apple, 3 fish caps

Exercise:
won't make it to the gym today

30 minutes pilates
core stuff
20 minute powerwalk


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey, Im gonna post some pics later, check em out!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey, Im gonna post some pics later, check em out!


Of course I will   where are you putting them?

I'm going to make some of your pumpkin/oat stuff tomorrow for my post workout meal with a protein shake. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 18, 2003)

*Tuesday*

My hubby comes home one week from today!!   I cannot even believe it. He has been gone for two months.  I am so done with this whole single Mom thing I've been doing.

Food today:

7:00  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk
10:00  pumpkin/oats/protein powder concoction from Jill  this is a great post workout treat, it tastes like a cheat but is so healthy.
11:00  protein bar, pear
1:30  orowheat lite bread (2) with all natural pb and all fruit spread
5:00  low carb wrap with turkey breast, 1/2 cup spinach, 1/4 avocado plus 3/4 of an apple
7:30  3/4 cup cottage cheese, 10 almonds, 1 cup no sugar added hot chocolate

Exercise:

chest/bis
3 x 12 on everything
db bench press 25 pound dbs
hammer incline press 40 pounds
incline flyes  10 pound dbs
pushups
hammer curls  17.5 pound dbs
21's  20 pound bar

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 
> 10:00  pumpkin/oats/protein powder concoction from Jill  this is a great post workout treat, it tastes like a cheat but is so healthy.


Glad you liked my concoction! Today is a no carb day, cant wait to have pumpkin tomorrow!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey, Im gonna post some pics later, check em out!


I just checked out your pics, you look great


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 19, 2003)

*Wednesday*

7:30  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk
10:00  protein bar (post workout) I just bought a bunch of these bars to feel like I'm having some sort of treat during the day, without actually having a treat.  So far, it's working great! I know they're not the best thing I could be eating, but they're not the worst either. 
12:30  turkey wrap with lowcarb wrap, turkey breast, avocado and spinach
3:30  protein shake, 3 fish caps, apple
6:30  banana, chicken breast, 3 fish caps
8:30  3/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese

Exercise:

30 minutes pilates
30 minutes stairmaster
core stuff


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey HC  Just dropped in to say g'day. 
What sort of "stuff" are you doin for core?


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I just checked out your pics, you look great


Thanks! You gonna be posting any pics? Diet looks good!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey HC  Just dropped in to say g'day.
> What sort of "stuff" are you doin for core?


Hey there 
core stuff:  planks, side planks, different ab exercises, leg/arm extensions, supermans, bridges, exercises on the physio ball for low back and abs


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks! You gonna be posting any pics? Diet looks good!


I probably won't post any pics until our halfway point in January. I'm going to keep taking them every couple weeks though, figure that will motivate me to not eat my way through the holidays!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 20, 2003)

*Thursday*

Food:
7:30  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk, 3/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese
10:00  protein bar
12:00  protein shake, orowheat light bread (2), 1 T. natty pb, 1 T. polaner all fruit, banana
5:30  turkey wrap (see above)
7:30  3/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese, apple, 4 fish caps

Exercise:

legs today: 3 x 12 on everything
squats  65 pounds
plie squats  40 pounds
sldl  40 pounds
smith rack lunges  20 pounds
walking lunges  12 pounds
50 leg lifts for abs

let me tell you, my booty had better be crying tomorrow after all of that!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hey there
> core stuff:  planks, side planks, different ab exercises, leg/arm extensions, supermans, bridges, exercises on the physio ball for low back and abs


Sweet... never thought of doin side planks b4. Got some techinque for me??

Smith lunges.... oww...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Honey!! 
So Your hubby will be home at the end of the week??? I bet your sooo excited!! Is he coming home Thursday or Friday??
Mine was gone for 2 weeks and that was hard-- I Totally feel for you- I missed him so much--and I only have My dog Cody & me to take care of-- your a wonderful woman!!
Take care babe!!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Sweet... never thought of doin side planks b4. Got some techinque for me??
> 
> Smith lunges.... oww...


i love side planks! just focus on keeping your entire body very tight, straight line, your obliques will be smoking when you're done. i also do a version of bringing the hips up and down when on my side, like reps for the obliques


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Honey!!
> So Your hubby will be home at the end of the week??? I bet your sooo excited!! Is he coming home Thursday or Friday??
> Mine was gone for 2 weeks and that was hard-- I Totally feel for you- I missed him so much--and I only have My dog Cody & me to take care of-- your a wonderful woman!!
> Take care babe!!


Hey sweetcakes!! How was your cruise? I'll go check out your journal, I'm sure you've posted about it. my honey gets home tomorrow!!!   I cannot even believe the day is finally here - two months!! but I survived.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

OMG Hiker-  It seems like just yesterday he left!!!!  That is soooo awesome.  Is your baby girl loving the snow we have been having off and on.  You guys will have to go tubing sometime!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OMG Hiker-  It seems like just yesterday he left!!!!  That is soooo awesome.  Is your baby girl loving the snow we have been having off and on.  You guys will have to go tubing sometime!!!


Hey chick - so good to see you in here! Is school letting up a little on you? When do you get to see your honey?
It really did go by faster then I thought it would. Riley has been loving the snow, I can't wait to take her sledding!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 25, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Doing so much better today. No gym time today though, need a break.

Exercise:
30 minutes pilates
30 minutes powerwalk
corestuff

Food:
8:00  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk, banana, protein shake
11:30  lowcarb wrap with turkey breast, 1/2 cup spinach, and 1/2 avocado
1:00  sugar free hot cocoa, apple, 10 almonds, 2/3 cup lowfat cottage cheese
5:30 protein shake with 35 g protein, 1 cup soymilk, 1/2 banana, 1 T. pb


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hey sweetcakes!! How was your cruise? I'll go check out your journal, I'm sure you've posted about it. my honey gets home tomorrow!!!   I cannot even believe the day is finally here - two months!! but I survived.



Hey honeybun!!! I'm Sooo happy for you!!!! Thats wonderful he will be home for Thanksgiving!
  Yeah!!!
You made it!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving & happy hubby homecoming


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 27, 2003)

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!*

I have so much to be thankful for this year!

We are going to a friends house for dinner. She knows how I love sweet potatoes so she is making tons just for me 

Exercise:
chest
bis
3 x 12
db bench press 25 pounds
hammer incline 40 pounds
db flyes 10 pounds
pushups 3 x 8
hammer curls  17.5 pounds
21's  20 pound bar

Food:
10:30  protein shake, 10 almonds, 2 small bananas 

okay I'm not even going to post what else I ate today. although part of it was healthy:tons of turkey, no gravy, tons of sweet potatoes with minimal marshmallows, a slice of healthy pumpkin pie and about 10 home made caramels!! yummers! that's okay, back on track tomorrow for the long haul.


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2003)

Hope you had a super thanksgiving, and ate hella! Caramels and pumpkin pie sound real good . Unfortunately, I am canadian, so I had my thanksgiving 1 1/2 months ago-yesterday was a no carb day so hearing about all this food on IM made me crazy!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hope you had a super thanksgiving, and ate hella! Caramels and pumpkin pie sound real good . Unfortunately, I am canadian, so I had my thanksgiving 1 1/2 months ago-yesterday was a no carb day so hearing about all this food on IM made me crazy!


Thanks girl! I bet you were going nuts  How do you celebrate thanksgiving in Canada?


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 28, 2003)

*Friday*

Exercise:
30 minutes treadmill @ 15% incline
30 minutes pilates
60 minute powerwalk with hubby, dog and baby 

Food:
8:00  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk
10:00  1 cup turkey chili: ground turkey, red beans, brown rice, broccoli, spinach, tomato sauce, 1 T. parmesan cheese;1/2 chicken breast, 5 ritz crackers
1:00 chicken breast, 1/2 cup sweet potato, 5 ritz crackers 
3:00  apple, 14 almonds, protein shake
5:30 1 cup pasta, protein shake - I just got a new tub of low carb chocolate Isopure and it tastes like BARF
    what is up with that? I could cry. now I need to find another protein powder - any ideas?


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2003)

We celebrate it the exact same way as the Americans! P.s turkey chili sounds real good. I think I'm gonna make some chili this weekend now!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> We celebrate it the exact same way as the Americans!



I had no idea! ignorant       americans!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2003)

I just bought Nectar, apple and cherry berry flavored. The cherry is pretty sick, nut Im gonna try mixing it with crystal light today to see how that tastes. (the apple flavored is yummy!) I also bought a 5lb tub of chocolate last month, which is real gross too! Its just been sitting in my pantry, what a waste!!!-I know how ya feel. Im gonna try to make these chocolate protein peanut butter bars, Ill let you know how they turn out!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I just bought Nectar, apple and cherry berry flavored. The cherry is pretty sick, nut Im gonna try mixing it with crystal light today to see how that tastes. (the apple flavored is yummy!) I also bought a 5lb tub of chocolate last month, which is real gross too! Its just been sitting in my pantry, what a waste!!!-I know how ya feel. Im gonna try to make these chocolate protein peanut butter bars, Ill let you know how they turn out!


I totally agree with ya! the apple is great and the cherry berry now makes me want to  I don't know what I'm going to do about a new chocolate protein powder now. I wonder if they changed their formula or I got a bad batch? 

Anyhow, I have a new recipe for you. I made it this morning and it is delicious! It's perfect if you have a sweet tooth but don't want to ruin your diet. Do you get Oxygen magazine? I found it in one of last years issues. It's called Ramona. Weird name but really good. It's a protein packed pudding. It's not something I'd eat all the time, just when I had a craving for a sweet. It's a great alternative to ice cream or chocolate. One cup has 291 calories, 1 g fat, 24.5 g protein, 37 g carbs. Kind of high on the carbs but still a great alternative to blowing your diet on ice cream. (Is it just me that does this? )


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 30, 2003)

*Sunday*

7:30  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk, small banana
10:30  5 egg whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, apple
2:30  turkey sausage, small banana (I am ADDICTED to bananas lately), 1/2 cup sweet potato, 2 potstickers
5:30  turkey sausage, 1 cup green beans

Exercise:

heavy leg workout today
1 hour hike


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 1, 2003)

*Monday*

Don't have a car today so won't be making it to the gym. We have been surviving with one car for about a year now with no problems but I think it's time to get another one. Especially if I have to miss gym time! 

Am super motivated lately. Hope that keeps up for the next few weeks. It just will, easy as that. 

Food today:

7:30  1/2 cup fiberone, 1/4 cup soymilk, 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese, small banana, 10 almonds
11:00  5 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, apple
2:00  protein shake, 1 cup oatmeal, 1/2 cup turkey chili (all I had left)
6:00  homemade stir fry: chicken breast, broccoli, carrots, 1/4 cup brown rice, 1 T. teriyaki sauce
8:30  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 T. pb


Exercise:
30 minutes pilates
ab/core stuff: supermans, leg/arm extensions, planks, side planks

will try and go for a walk if it stops raining!! got to love Portland in the winter time.

So, I ended up also going to a one hour Pilates class at the gym and doing a 30 minute powerwalk. Busy day!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm sooo glad your motivated big time.. reading your journal makes ME motivated! Thanks honey!!!

Gotta love pilates!  I'm doing mine tonight!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I'm sooo glad your motivated big time.. reading your journal makes ME motivated! Thanks honey!!!
> 
> Gotta love pilates!  I'm doing mine tonight!


Thanks babe! You motivate me too, so I guess it works both ways. 

I did my pilates at home this morning, now that hubby's home I think I'll go to a pilates class at the gym tonight. Can't get enought pilates!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2003)

I hear ya girl!! I love doing it-- its fun!!!! 
I want a pilates machine!!!: )

Have a great day!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I hear ya girl!! I love doing it-- its fun!!!!
> I want a pilates machine!!!: )
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks sweetie - you too!  I got such a great ab workout at that class last night,  I'm going to try and go more often.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 2, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Food:

7:30  balance bar  damn this was so good!

10:00  banana, 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, 1 T. pb

1:00  chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 4 fish caps

3:30  chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 4 fish caps

6:30  protein shake, 1/2 cup brown rice

9:00 10 pumpkin seeds, 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese

Exercise:

back, triceps, abs

had a great workout and one of the guys at the gym actually complimented my triceps!! That was so cool.  Now I just need people to start complimenting my abs, guess I need to have abs to show first.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Hicker, had to stop in and say hi, is the hubby home now?   Man I have missed so much being in school, and being gone, how is everything????


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Shorty!
Everything is going great! I have such an easier time eating cleaner when he is here, no desire to go off on emotional eating tangents!  At least not yet.

How are you? Finals must be coming up? I am thinking about going back to school, probably won't for a couple years though, wait til the babe grows up a bit before I put her in daycare.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 4, 2003)

*Thursday*

bleh! I do not feel good today but I have eaten pretty well.

8:00 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk, protein shake, 10 almonds

10:00 1/2 chicken breast, 1 T. walnuts

12:00 fish

3:30 1 cup oatmeal, protein shake, apple


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Whats up HC?? everybodies sick over there....


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

You spreadin your germs over there too Rissole


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Whats up HC?? everybodies sick over there....


I don't know what the deal is with everyone...I feel better today though. Temporary yuckiness.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 5, 2003)

*Friday*

Food:

7:30  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk, protein shake 

10:30  1 cup oatmeal, protein shake 

1:30  chicken breast, caesar salad with no croutons or bread

5:30  chicken, mixed veggies, 1 biscuit



Exercise:

light leg workout today, shoulders, abs

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Rissole (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You spreadin your germs over there too Rissole


I dont have germs  I aint been sick for about 1 1/2 yrs now 

Glad your feelin better HC


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> Glad your feelin better HC



Thanks Rissole 
I haven't had a cold in years either, but unfortunately, get crampy every once in awhile - be grateful you don't have to deal with that!  although I can't complain too much, it only bothers me a couple times a year.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 6, 2003)

*Saturday*

Great workout this morning:

chest, biceps

1 hour power walk
30 minutes pilates
(will do these later)

I can almost guarantee food won't be great today. I have a Christmas party to go to tonight and I'm making my Mom's recipe for caramels. They are my absolute favorite! It's not even 11:00 am and I've already had 3   That's okay, I'm having two pieces of cod for my post workout meal. I'll just have protein for my meals today, and veggies, since I know I'll be eating some treats tonight (and enjoying them very much !!).

Food:

7:30  protein shake, 3 caramels 

11:00  3 pieces of cod,


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2003)

Cheat day today yaaa! I have a second xmas party next week, Im not gonna drink, just maybe have a few small treats, and eat clean for the rest of the day. Have lotsa fun! What treat do you look forward too most? I like butter tarts(i only eat the middle, screw the crust!) And anything thats chocolate!!!!!!! Glad your feeling better too, Im at about 98%!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What treat do you look forward too most? I like butter tarts(i only eat the middle, screw the crust!) And anything thats chocolate!!!!!!! Glad your feeling better too, Im at about 98%!


I look forward mostly to my Mom's caramels - only now I have to make them for myself!!  She lives on the east coast, I live on the west.  I will only make them when I have a party to go to because otherwise I WILL EAT THEM ALL!! I also used to really look forward to my Grandma's whoopie pies, until I found out all the saturated fat that's in them! Just one would kill a small animal.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 6, 2003)

I just have to say that I am so proud of myself! I only ate one tiny piece of fudge and one caramel at the party. I had a cornish hen, 1/4 cup wild rice, and 1/2 cup squash too. Yay me!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

That is good Hiker, I would of eatin the whole tray of Fudge,  and 3 cornish hens


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2003)

Congrats hiker!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 7, 2003)

*Sunday*

Thanks guys - it's the little things that make us happy. 

Exercise:
heavy leg workout 
abs
30 minutes pilates

Food:
8:00  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk
10:30  3/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1 T. pb


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 8, 2003)

*Monday*

Food:

8:00  protein shake, 3/4 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk, 3 fish caps

11:00  5 whites, 1 yolk, 2 slices turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, 1/2 an apple, 1 cup green tea

3:30  1 cup low sodium V-8 juice, 3/4 cup green beans, 4 pieces of cod

Exercise:
30 minutes pilates
45 minute powerwalk
core stuff: planks, side planks, supermans, arm/leg extensions,


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 8, 2003)

I am having the biggest craving for ice cream today! I can't get Phish Food off of my mind. It's probably a good thing I don't have a car today. I am eating low fat cottage cheese instead. To make myself feel better about not having any chocolate I'll have a sugar free hot cocoa later while watching Fear Factor. Those abs will make it worth it although I have decided that I will be enjoying the Christmas treats for sure. On Christmas day I am treating myself to a pint of Phish Food. I'm looking forward to it already! After that though, it's back to the good stuff, I want to look good for Jan. pics.


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2003)

What is phish food, food for fish?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.benandjerrys.com/our_products/flavor_details.cfm?product_id=64

Jill this is Phish food


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2003)

I like chunky monkey


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What is phish food, food for fish?


It is probably the most fattening thing in the world. I am not going to have it anymore. There's so much fat and sugar it makes me sick the next day!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 9, 2003)

*Tuesday*

8:00  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk, protein shake

12:30  5 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, 1 T. flax oil

3:30  chicken breast, 1/2 cup carrots, apple

6:00  protein shake, 2 T. pb

7:30  1 cup cottage cheese, 1 cup sugar free hot cocoa

Exercise today:

30 minutes pilates
30 minute powerwalk

Haven't been to the gym for the last two days and MISS IT!! I forget how much it helps to keep me sane.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 10, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Workout:

back, triceps

Food:

7:00  3/4 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilkl, protein shake, 2 fish caps


----------



## atherjen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 8:00  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk, protein shake
> 
> 12:30  5 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, 1 T. flax oil



 did you go 4.5 hours with no food?  

I hear ya on the gym keeping you sane... even sometimes on my rest days I crave being there!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> did you go 4.5 hours with no food?


I know - bad! Too much running around.
 

Rockin abs by the way!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2003)

HEY HONEY!!! 

Your doing great!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY HONEY!!!
> 
> Your doing great!!


Thanks sweetiepie! I feel good. I've been eating really well and working out HARD, feels good!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 11, 2003)

*Thursday*

8:00  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk

10:00  5 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, 2 T. shredded colby/jack

1:00  Starbucks caramel apple cider, maple scone  protein shake

4:00  1 1/2 chicken breasts, 1 cup white rice, 1 T. teriyaki sauce, hot cocoa with whipped cream 

8:00 1 cup cottage cheese

Exercise:
20 minutes elliptical, 20 minutes treadmill at 15% incline

We went to Zoolights at the zoo tonight. It was so fun! I think I had more fun than my child.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

OHHHHHHHHHHH, I WANT TO GO!!!!!  None of my friends will go with me so I think I will go alone this weekend


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OHHHHHHHHHHH, I WANT TO GO!!!!!  None of my friends will go with me so I think I will go alone this weekend


you should have come with us!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 12, 2003)

*Friday*

Exercise:
legs, abs, shoulders
30 minutes pilates
30 minute walk

Food:

8:00  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk

11:00  6 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, apple, 1 T. cheese

2:00  1 cup turkey chili, 1 T. parmesan cheese, 

5:30  chicken breast with a feta cheese stuffing with pine nuts, 1 cup of asparagus, 

8:00  protein shake, apple


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 12, 2003)

I have to vent. My husband is being such a dork! He had to go into work today just for an hour so I asked him to run two quick errands for me, one of which is to go pick up the Christmas present for HIS dad. He agrees to do it then is all grumpy. When I asked him what was wrong he says 'I just don't feel like running around and doing errands". I'm so sorry that you don't get to sit on your butt all day today. How dare I ask him for some help! Men!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2003)

Now that is funny.

Here is Hikerchick =


----------



## jstar (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Hikerchick 
I wanted to stop in and say hi. What is in your turkey chili..sounds yummy!!! ttys


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Now that is funny.
> 
> Here is Hikerchick =


LOL Randy. He made dinner tonight: stuffed chicken breast with steamed asparagus so all is forgiven.  What can I say, I'm easy.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Hikerchick
> I wanted to stop in and say hi. What is in your turkey chili..sounds yummy!!! ttys


Hey j! Thanks for stopping by sweetie. I make that turkey chili far too often. It's a staple in my house because it's easy and healthy: I brown up a pound of lean ground turkey, then throw in whatever else is around (usually some frozen veggies or chopped spinach, brown rice, can of red beans) and add some no sugar added tomato sauce. It's really good, mostly I love it because it's easy though. When I'm doing low carbs I just put veggies in with the turkey and sauce, no rice or beans.

How are you doing?


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2003)

Well I'm glad to hear it was a happy ending Hiker 
Oh, and can I have a bite? 



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> LOL Randy. He made dinner tonight: stuffed chicken breast with steamed asparagus so all is forgiven.  What can I say, I'm easy.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well I'm glad to hear it was a happy ending Hiker
> Oh, and can I have a bite?


Sure Randy, I'll send you some stinky asparagus.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 14, 2003)

I have not been motivated to go to the gym at all lately, but i have still gone every day. I'm not excited about my eating plan, which I usually am. And not sleeping well, which never happens. I'm going to take it easy this week and cheat a bit with my food, maybe have some eggnog, or maybe some ice cream  I'll probably still go to the gym but I'm not going to stick to my regular routine. I think I'll do some fun classes this week. I think my body and mind are a little burnt out right now. I have been working hard for months and just need a bit of a rest. Don't give up on me though. I'm not out of this contest by a long shot, just taking a week or so off to stop and smell the roses (chocolate chip cookies, grilled cheese sandwiches, eggnog   ).


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2003)

Smell some of that good stuff for me hunny!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I have not been motivated to go to the gym at all lately, but i have still gone every day. I'm not excited about my eating plan, which I usually am. And not sleeping well, which never happens. I'm going to take it easy this week and cheat a bit with my food, maybe have some eggnog, or maybe some ice cream  I'll probably still go to the gym but I'm not going to stick to my regular routine. I think I'll do some fun classes this week. I think my body and mind are a little burnt out right now. I have been working hard for months and just need a bit of a rest. Don't give up on me though. I'm not out of this contest by a long shot, just taking a week or so off to stop and smell the roses (chocolate chip cookies, grilled cheese sandwiches, eggnog   ).



EXCUSE ME? DID YOU SAY NOT MOTIVATED GIRL!!!!   I don't want to see you post that again do you understand?  You GET MOTIVATED!!!  We are coming to the halfway mark for this contest so that should be motivation for you.  If that isn't enough, then when you wake up, go to these journals and take a look at some of the other gals workouts and seeing that they are training and training hard should motivate you to do the same.  Now you still want motivation?  Go look in the mirror or do whatever you did the day you decided you wanted a better body and signed up for the contest. Motivation coming back to you yet? NO? OK how bout I move the date for you to post your picture up 2 weeks??  Panic setting in or is that motivation?   Listen, we all get down from time to time but you need to get that motivation back.  Maybe your overtraining?  Maybe your just bored with your workout?  In either case, make changes starting tomorrow.  Wake up tell yourself that your gonna kick some ass today in everything you do and JUST DO IT!  Tell yourself I"m one bad ass bitch and nobody better FUQ with me today and GO!!  Just Go!  Go to work and kick some ass then go to the gym and kick your own ass!!!!  Then you come back  here and post your day for me.  I want to hear lots of positive uplifting statements from you such as,  hey Fire your yelling at me helped.  I went to the gym with that "take no prisoners" attitude and had the best workout of my LIFE!!  I cut my sets but increased my intensity on the ones I did do!!!  Yea I ROCK!  OR  I increased my sets and had a kickass workout.  Now get yourself outta your rut and go DO IT!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh and by the way I actually just read your entire post (1st time I only read the 1st line and started giving you my Drill Instructor rant)  It appears you are over stressed and or overtraining.  Fatigue is an enemy for certain and brings on depression which is what your going through.  Mild case but still depression.  Most of what you said is a good idea, changing your routine, taking fun classes BUT the week of junk food is a bad idea.  Not because your going to gain unwanted weight but when you DO get back to training and eating seriously, you will be down on yourself and asking yourself "oh why did I eat all that S#$T all week!!!" Now I have to work extra hard to get it off!!!    My suggestion??  Have your cake and eat it too BUT only have a slice.  Have the Ice cream but get the Ice milk or whatever is less fattening. Frozen Yogurt I think.   Have the pizza but ask for half the cheese.  Have fun but not so much fun that you regret it later.   Any questions or comments please feel free to speak freely.  Fire


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

Shoulda left it at the ass kickin mate


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

yea probably.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 15, 2003)

Firestorm, I think you have just made my day. I was literally lol reading your first post. Your second post is on the money. I'm a little burnt. I had one day of eating some little treats, didn't go crazy at all, and definitely want to get back on the eating plan tomorrow. It's not worth the guilt which I will inevitably have if I go nuts. So thanks for the support and encouragement. You should be a psychologist, you're very intuitive   right about the mild depression too, it just lasted a few days and is now gone. Watch out for me now!! I am back!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Go Hikerchick!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Go Hikerchick!!!


Thanks sweetie! How've you been?


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 16, 2003)

*Tuesday*

7:30  2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk
10:00  6 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach, apple


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Your meal at 10am looks SOOO Yummy (well except for the spinach--lol---but eggs & turkey & apples--love that combo!! )

I'm real good--- how are you???


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, I love my eggs after my workout. I'm doing much better. Had a bad week last week, nothing major, mostly pms related  but this week is going great. Haven't gone too crazy with the holidays here. I'm not quite ready for January contest pics though, are you? how's the medical situation?


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, I love my eggs after my workout. I'm doing much better. Had a bad week last week, nothing major, mostly pms related  but this week is going great. Haven't gone too crazy with the holidays here. I'm not quite ready for January contest pics though, are you?  Are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey honey!!  I'm glad your doing better this week!! I totally understand. My cramps have been miserable lately and I am literally living off of Ibuprofen, Tylenol PM, & Left over pain pills from my surgery. Therefore last week I worked out one time!! I did go last night, even though I had cramps--- So we will see. 

I don't know about the comp or not-- I have lost a lot of muscle and weight. So right now I just look like a skinny girl w/ a little muscle. 

Are you ready for Christmas?? (I AM!!)


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 17, 2003)

I am so ready for Christmas! This is my favorite season of the year. Love it. It's so much different (and better) with a child too. She's still too young (14 months) to realize what's going on, but shopping for her is so much fun!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 17, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Today is official DAY ONE of no sugar. I need to get off the juice and just get the craving out of my system. Is easy to do after the holidays, for now, just say no.

Food:

3:00 (am - don't ask!  )  banana, dannon light and fit yogurt  (yes, I realize these are far from perfect carbs, but it's 3:00 am people!)

8:00  protein shake, 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk

11:30  6 egg whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/3 cup spinach, apple, 1 T. sunflower seeds


Exercise: for some reason my whole body hurts. I'm taking a few days off from the gym until I feel myself again

60 minute power walk
30 minutes pilates


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Hiker! 

I'm looking forward to seeing your no sugar plan  Hope you are doing good


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey hiker!! I am sure it is a blast to shop for your little girl!! I love shopping for my friends babies!! Its so much fun!! Did you get pictures with Santa??

Cody & I (my dog) Had pictures with Santa this past weekend--at Petsmart!! It was fun! He was so scared though!!

Whats up with you eating at 3am??? Was that after a bootie call??  Or just hungry?! LoL


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> 
> Whats up with you eating at 3am??? Was that after a bootie call??  Or just hungry?! LoL


Stacy you crack me up! LOL
no, actually I was really sick last night  and went to bed at 5:30, so I woke up at 2:00 feeling much better but HUNGRY! Nothing so good as a booty call


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Hiker!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your no sugar plan  Hope you are doing good


Thanks sweetie! 
My no sugar plan will be a no candy plan at first, I have some yogurt and higher glycemic fruits in the house that I'm going to finish off. Then get hard-core.
How are you? Coming out here again soon?


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2003)

Did you read my post in the recipe section for imitation cheesecake? Its real yummy!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

LoL--- Glad I made ya smile sweets!!

I'm sorry you were not feeling well...thats not fun!!
But glad your better!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 18, 2003)

*Thursday*

I have taken the last few days off from the gym and feel much better mentally and physically. Guess I needed a break. I've been eating really well though. Today is DAY TWO of no sugar and all is well.  I will start posting my food intake again when I fell like it. 

I won't be working out at all today either. I have physical therapy today and am not supposed to work out on these days. I'm going back to the gym tomorrow and I'm actually looking forward to it so I know I'm in a better place, mentally and physically.

Goals for today:
1 gallon of water
6 servings of fruits/veggies


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

hey--- I am always forgetting to ask you this~ Why do you go to Physical Therapy??

Yeah you on feeling good!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Why do you go to Physical Therapy??



I go for my back. I have a little bit of scoliosis in my lumbar spine, meaning it curves a little to the left instead of being straight.  carrying my little 20 pound bundle around makes my hips go out of alignment as well as sometimes my entire spine so I am constantly needing to get realigned. Pilates helps it so much, that is why I do it everyday. When  I was snowboarding all the time before I got pregnant I used to get ribs popping out all the time because of it. When I would do stupid stuff like think I could jump  Thanks for asking babe.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 19, 2003)

*Friday*

Had a great shoulder workout today. Yippee! will also do 30 minutes of pilates and maybe a powerwalk if it doesn't rain. Still don't feel like posting my meals but they have been great: lots of protein, veggies, some fat, some carbs. good stuff.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey sweets  Glad to hear things are going well! 

Why don't you want to post your meals if you're happy with them ?

Have a great weekend!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey sweets  Glad to hear things are going well!
> 
> Why don't you want to post your meals if you're happy with them ?
> ...


Hey hottie!
I have been way too obsessed about my food lately, so am trying not to get anymore freaky   but still eat really well. considering it's the holidays, I'm rockin'!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 20, 2003)

*Saturday*

Okay, I just needed a couple days off, now I'm ready to post my meals again.  I am going to be leaning up in the next couple weeks for pics. 

Food:
8:00  protein shake, 10 almonds

10:00  4 egg whites, 2 fish caps, banana

1:00  chicken breast, 1 T. walnuts

4:00  protein shake, 1 ounce cheese, 10 triscuits 

7:00  chicken breast

did not eat enough today!!


Exercise:

Legs - I did about 10 sets of squats and 10 sets of SLDL today. Definitely not a typical workout for me but a fun change.

30 minutes pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 21, 2003)

*Sunday*

Food:
8:00  1/2 cup steel cut oats, 2 T. walnuts, protein shake, cup of decaf peppermint tea

11:00  apple, 1 T. flax oil, 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1/2 cup brown rice

2:00  5 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, 1/4 cup spinach,  2 T. natty pb

5:00  10 jumbo scallops , 2 small red potatoes, 1/2 cup broccoli

9:00  1 cup sugar free cocoa, 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese


Exercise:

45 minute powerwalk
30 minutes pilates


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey HC  How were the legs after those squats?


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey HC  How were the legs after those squats?


owie


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Sums it all up in one easy statment  i like that


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Sums it all up in one easy statment  i like that


hee hee

um, it's kind of strange to look at all those butts, although I wish mine looked like that


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 22, 2003)

*Monday*

Exercise:

I had a good workout with a trainer this morning. was some free thing they were doing if you donated a warm coat, so I gave four.  I like the trainer a lot, we used the bosu which I haven't used much but definitely will from now on 

Food:

8:00  1/2 cup oatmeal, protein shake

10:30  5 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, spinach, 

11:30 (still hungry!) 2 pieces of whole grain toast with natty pb, pear

2:30  smoothie with: 1/2 cup frozen berries, 1 scoop whey, 1/2 cup lowfat plain yogurt, 1 T. flax


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey honey!

I'm glad to see you're posting meals again  Mine aren't perfect over Christmas but I still post them too  You are doing good!  I'm glad you had fun with the trainer, it's great for motivation sometimes!

Almost Christmas


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Hicker!!!!

Hope you are having a great time this holiday    Maybe we will get a white Christmas  

Anyway good to check in and see good things!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Haha, Pam, it's Hiker, not Hicker  You are too cute


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning Hiker!! 
How are your legs today??

Mine hurt SOOO BAD!!! Hurts to sit on the toliet!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning Stace 
I am sore ALL OVER today. Everything hurts. That trainer really worked me over. I need to go back to her!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh wow!!! Thats coooool though! You need to take a warm bath!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah you do too. Don't you love when your butt hurts that much - you know you did something right.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

I know--Its Kinda cool!! LoL-- I forgot to post in my journal that I did squats too!  Owie!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

*Tuesday*

I guess I should get around to posting what I'm doing today. since it's the afternoon already.

Exercise: will be minimal today. My whole body is SORE SORE SORE!! feels real good too  will do pilates later and probably go hiking.

Food:

8:00  1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 T. walnuts, protein shake

11:30  6 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, spinach

1:30  turkey and veggie wrap, a few baked french fries  , 1/4 cantaloupe

6:30   protein shake - I am getting sick!   I don't feel like eating anything but I'm going to try and have this shake. I hope it's not the flu, although colds aren't fun either.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

You do a lot of pilates eh? I have the widsor pilates tapes, I used to do them all the time last year-now, never- I just got lazy. I hate exercising at home! Diet looking good, I want some french fries too! (They are so good with mayo!)


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You do a lot of pilates eh? I have the widsor pilates tapes, I used to do them all the time last year-now, never- I just got lazy. I hate exercising at home! Diet looking good, I want some french fries too! (They are so good with mayo!)


Yeah, the pilates really helps take care of my back. 
The french fries were pretty good, I only had three (patting myself on the back )! I think the best diet is trying to eat with a one year old with you. You spend all your time keeping them from throwing fits


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS HIKER!!
Hope you, your hubby & your little girl have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas to you too Stace! Hope you and Matt and your sweet pup have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

AWWWWWWWW thanks honey!!!!!!

(sad to say I think I bought Cody (mypup) more gifts then Matt--LOL! )

Have a wonderful one honey!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 24, 2003)

I hope your feeling better today and that you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas Hicker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Merry Christmas Hicker!!!!!!!!!


Thanks sweetie - Merry Christmas to you too! Did you see the snow we got last night??


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I hope your feeling better today and that you have a wonderful holiday!


Thanks JLB - have a wonderful day too.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 26, 2003)

*Friday*

Well, Dustin and I both got really bad colds that started on Christmas eve and are just letting up today.  

I am completely not interested in food and would have probably eaten any crap in the house except I am keeping in mind the pictures we're supposed to do soon.   I swear if I look the same after this I will cry   I ate really well the last couple days, considering I felt horrible. I didn't eat much, but what I ate was good, mostly veggies and protein with a couple pieces of fruit thrown in for a treat. I couldn't stomach flax oil so I just took my fishy pills and I think because of my cold I didn't burp up any nasties. One benefit to being sick.  I have been too sick for the gym, which for me is unheard of, but I walked my dog for about 45 minutes each of the last three days. Nothing else though. Unless vacuuming up pine needles off the floor counts.


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2003)

Hope you feel better hiker . Just rest, thats the best thing to do. Hope you had a super Christmas. Atleast not having an apetite means you didnt cheat as much as I did. I cheated for both of us! Have a happy and safe new year


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hope you feel better hiker . Just rest, thats the best thing to do. Hope you had a super Christmas. Atleast not having an apetite means you didnt cheat as much as I did. I cheated for both of us! Have a happy and safe new year


Thanks sweetie   I'm glad you got to have lots of yummy cheats, I hope you enjoyed it.  Have a safe and happy new year as well - the coming year is going to be a GREAT one!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 27, 2003)

*Saturday*

This cold is still kicking my a@@ but I'm trying to kick it back. I did some lifting in the gym this morning. Did total body since I hadn't been in since Monday due to being ill. 

I ate well all day, although still was in no mood for you. Lots of shakes, cottage cheese, veggies, little bit of fruit. Trying to drown this virus out with water, hopefully will feel 100% tomorrow.

I took some new progress pics today so I will post them in my gallery later if any are halfway decent.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 27, 2003)

Okay, there are officially Pictures In My Journal!!

I'm kind of freaked out by that, I may have to delete them.   I have been sick for 8 days and really need a haircut so be kind.


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice pics lady! I wish I had a tiny waist like you! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome pictures Hiker!!! I can see a big improvement in your waist & your arms!!! Look at those biceps!! Girl you rock!!!!! 

Looking hot!! Your too cute!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks Jill and Stacy, you're too sweet. I don't know about my waist though, it seems to be the last thing to go. I feel like I'm built like a boy - straight up and down. Not that that's bad, just the way it is. 

I like your post in your journal for goals for 2004   Stace, I need to sit down and focus on mine.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Girl You are not built like a boy--your soooo crazy!!! 
You have a great figure

Thanks about my goals--those are my main ones. I have some relationship ones too... haha!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

pffft yeah.... you look like a boy 

I agree with Stace, i love the lines you got, pecs- delts- bi's  very nice


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your comments soo much, you guys are the best.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 31, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Happy New Years Eve!  

We got snow last night! I love it, it's so much fun. I'm going to post my food then go take my dog out to play in it. 

Food today:

9:00  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk, protein shake, 2 fish caps

12:00  6 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, spinach, 1/2 cup brown rice



Exercise:

30 minutes pilates

will hopefully make it to the gym, will update later


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 2, 2004)

*Friday*

Exercise:

back - I had a good workout but feel WEAK after being sick all last week. 
30 minutes pilates

Food:
8:00  protein shake, 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk
10:00  protein shake, 
2:30   4 egg whites, 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk (i know, need some variety today! need to go shopping  )

I'm making high protein, low carb cookies from my low carb comfort food cookbook. I hope they're yummy - I'll let you know how they turn out. 

Here's a pic of my daughter playing in the snow yesterday, she had so much fun!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Awww cute pic!!!!! I bet she did have fun

Where are you honey?? Hope everythings okay


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Stace, thanks for noticing! you make me feel special. 

I have been gone for the last week but have been eating really well, just started working out again yesterday after 3 days off due to weather. oh well. I definitely do not want to do pictures this weekend. I am bloated people - can't I wait until next week??   pweeease?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Hiker 
Good to have you back! I don't want to take the pics either, especially not after my Chicago food binge trip  But we have to  We told ourselves that we would and now we will 

That pic of your daughter is adorable  She is getting big!  She's grown a lot since the first pics I saw of her! She'll be a strong girl just like her mommy 

Have a wonderful weekend honey


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Hiker
> Good to have you back! I don't want to take the pics either, especially not after my Chicago food binge trip  But we have to  We told ourselves that we would and now we will
> 
> ...


Thanks sweetie! It's good to be back on track isn't it? 
I just took my pictures and I'm actually really glad I did. I know that with good eating and hard workouts I can get the results I want. I just have to be consistent and stay away from the junk.

I'm so glad you had fun in Chicago! I need to catch up on your journal and read all about it. Take care hon.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 11, 2004)

*Sunday*

Food:
8:00  1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 t. sugar free syrup
10:30  tofu scramble
12:30  1/2 cup Fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk, protein shake, 1 cup sugar free hot cocoa

Exercise:
1 hour powerwalk

I think I'll start a new journal tomorrow for part two of my competition. I also need to get organized with my food and workouts. They have been all over the place this week and I will not get results doing that!


----------

